# October 28th parties



## nikkidhs (Oct 18, 2011)

We are, i have really nothing planned, ughhhh....need to get working


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

only 13 days left nikkidhs better get the ball rolling lol jk jk, are you just having like a small thing or are you throwing a big bash?


----------



## nikkidhs (Oct 18, 2011)

Well we invited alot of people, but we just moved to a new state so dont know many people. So far 10 families have RSVP'd So prob 30 people


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

sweet getting to meet new folks, have you deorcated your house yet? 


my biggest problem for me is figuring a nice menu, a few of my attendees tend to get inebriated and blow chunks, so finding food that wont make quite a mess is hard, I have been puked on once in my life and once is enough. Im definitely staying away from pasta and pizza. lol


----------



## nikkidhs (Oct 18, 2011)

Since there will be kids there we arent having alot of alcohol. No i havent even decorated, we live on post(army) and the mowers just got done so i can finally decorate without having to move everything. We are doing a potluck. Im making bbq worm sandwiches, jello worms, shrunken head punch.....and thats it so far lol i am behind.


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

We are planning a big party for the 28th. It will be our first party. Most likely will be the first and only Halloween party in our suburb as well. We have been decorating for about a month now. I hope to get some pictures up soon.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Wizard Of Oz said:


> We are planning a big party for the 28th. It will be our first party. Most likely will be the first and only Halloween party in our suburb as well. We have been decorating for about a month now. I hope to get some pictures up soon.


sweet please post them when you do, Ive also been decorating for the month aswell. good luck on the party!!!


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Our party is on the 28th, we are having about 60 people. I am pretty much ready we have been working on it for a month now. I am still undecided if I want to make food or cater it, I love the idea of not having the stress of making it but I do hate spending the extra money.


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep! We always do a Friday party because of an annual Family Reunion on the next Saturday. It's a great way to start off the Halloween weekend for everyone involved!

As for planning, I still have tons to do. I have the menu planned and the outside of the house decorated, but the inside still needs a lot of work. Luckily, I always take off the day of the party so I can throw everything together last minute!


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm having mine Friday! Same as joshspiderman there are a lot of parties and festivities on Saturday in the city. So far I'm looking at about 17 guests, but that's according to facebook, you never know who will actually show up. I made a list of everything I still want to do, and that that is probably unrealistic for my work load before Friday. We'll see what happens.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Ours is also Friday 28 October. 

I figure there are so many other big diversions on the Saturday night of Halloween that Friday worked well for us last year that we're keeping it on that cadence.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

We're having ours on the 28th as well. We always have our party on the Friday so we have the rest of the weekend to recover/clean up. We do more of a happy hour/appetizer party which works out pretty well. Most of the ppl that come are from work and we're just 2 miles from the office so it's really easy for ppl to show up and we always have a good turnout.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

For the parties on the 28th, how much do you have left to do?
I'm feeling like I'm getting close to being done, short of making the food and drink. I get caught up in the details though which takes forever. 
5 days until our parties!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Yay for this thread, I'm having mine on the 28th too


----------



## nikkidhs (Oct 18, 2011)

i feel like i havent even started, still alot to do. Finally started decorating outside, and got our inflatable haunted house up!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Haunt Brewing said:


> For the parties on the 28th, how much do you have left to do?
> I'm feeling like I'm getting close to being done, short of making the food and drink. I get caught up in the details though which takes forever.
> 5 days until our parties!


I don't have too much left to do, most of the stuff is on my day before/day of to-do lists like food, setting table, etc. I'm a little on the stressed side as like you mentioned, the details can be time consuming. I'm taking the day of my party off to get everything ready.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Haunt Brewing said:


> For the parties on the 28th, how much do you have left to do?
> I'm feeling like I'm getting close to being done, short of making the food and drink. I get caught up in the details though which takes forever.
> 5 days until our parties!


I feel like I'm behind, but probably on pace. Most of inside decorations still have to be done, the outside is largely good. But party planning, menu finalization, etc, is still in the works. I'm taking off Friday entirely for the party.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Im not behind but I feel behind, 3 other roomates and Im running around like a headless chicken. No help sucks lol. Still have to assemble my greet folders, asylum bracelets, intenerary and also re-arrange my living room to accomodate everyone.


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to know I'm not the only one throwing mine on Friday. We've done it in the past. Although some people complain a little about having to work before coming, they all get over it and ultimately enjoy the 2 days to recuperate afterward. I am taking half day Thursday and all day Friday to do the rest of my set up. Front yard is done (with some tweaks needed) but my other half won't let me decorate the inside this early. We throw a pretty big party every year, I think my RSVP list for this year is close to 75 people. I also ask that everyone brings a snack to share along with their own alcohol for the night. Cuts WAY down on the cost and the planning, allowing me so much more time to work on props and scene setting. 

Okay, enough distraction, only a couple days left...back to work!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to post my to-dos on here because I need to post them somewhere before I forget!

Italics are what I've done already

Tue:
_
Continue deep-clean of house, tidy & clean bathroom. Put out fresh towels. Clean stairs._ Hoover & mop upstairs hall & bathroom.
Wash bathroom curtains
_Dry living room curtains, re-hang_, drape with creepy cloth.
_Do food labels._
_Do print-outs for Horror Trivia game (answer sheets for guests to fill in, master answers for marking LOL)_

Wed

_Go shopping for rest of food (sausages, chicken wings, pizza, garlic doughballs, ribs, soft drinks)
Get piping icing
Get lolly sticks for choc apples_

Thur
_
Morning: Bake brownies and Hallowe'en cupcakes_
Aft: Carve pumpkins
_Aft/eve: Ice baked goods (if I can be bothered LOL)
_
Friday (party day)

Morning:

Cover table in newspaper for pumpkin carving, bring red tub into front room to bin pumpkin innards
Final clean of house - wipe down kitchen, wipe down bathroom, hoover stairs, sweep and mop tiled floors.
Iced baked stuff if not done

Aft:

Mix up drinks (Witches' Brew punch)
Decorate bathroom
Remember to turn on spider prop

Just before 5pm:

Cover animals' cages
Plate up baked goods and snacks
Cook hot food
Light all candles


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

That is quite the to do list Lea32R. That's pretty awesome you are doing pumpkin carving at your party. How many people are you having?


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

3 days to go... now I am getting nervous.. so much to do, wish I didnt have to go to work. I cant concentrate on work all I can think about is what I "should" be doing


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the soffit in the kitchen decorated for Saturday night.

View attachment 96155


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Haunt Brewing said:


> That is quite the to do list Lea32R. That's pretty awesome you are doing pumpkin carving at your party. How many people are you having?


Ugh, I only have two confirmed on Facebook. Everyone's being so flaky.

Yeah my OH is taking the day off on Friday so he'll be on cleaning duty while I take responsibility for the cooking and last-minute decorating. We can never do the bathroom until the last minute because we splash blood all over it and obviously if anyone was to shower they'd wash it all off LOL


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

You are so organized down to daily activities, I need to do that with my list.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

So got major stuff done yesterday evening, cleaned the house, re-arranged my living room, prepared table, tested my ground fogger for my hallway and it works very well, I think I will need to leave the window open to allow it to escape, or maybe just use dry ice so fog takes longer to dispate and not rise at all. thinking of maybe adding some outside my house right now I have nothing and everything is inside, maybe a green light or red light to shadow the house abit. 


Still need to break apart my theater sectional and remove the cup holder pieces. it will help make more room, finish all the guest party favors, then need to schedule the cooking que. so much to do and only in 3 days.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I'm up to 32 confirmed, another 11 that are maybe and a ton of others that haven't responded. 

I made a list today of to-do items broken down by Food, Outside Yard, Inside Decorations, Drinks, and Misc. Still have some gifts to buy for giveaway items and misc stuff, but otherwise nothing major.

Also put a call in to see if I can get the streetlight turned off for the night....we'll see if this has any chance at all.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ugh...It's snowing here in Denver today but supposed to stop later this evening. High temp on Fri is supposed to be 57 so I'm hoping the snow melts so I can put up my small outdoor cemetery for the party Fri. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Small party tomorrow night, only about 12-15 people, but we make up for it in quality  I am in the throws of getting ready right now, and will be for the next 20-ish hours, give or take. This is my first one in my own house with friends that will actually participate in activities, so I am crazy excited! We are going to do a will-reading to get rid of some gag gifts and maybe something cool, then we are also doing Tempt Your Fate and a costume contest. For successfully tempting fate, you get however much fake money is on the card. Winner at the end of the night gets a $25 gift card. I am typing up the fates right now.


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

It's here.. party day! I had a great sleep, we got most of the last minute stuff done last night, the weather is dry (1st time ever) so today shouldnt be too stressful. Enjoy all your parties tonight everyone!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

we have a ton of stuff to do before 7pm! mostly cooking but also cleaning and actually getting in costume. i need to send DH out for a couple crockpots this morning while i stay home and cook and clean.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wishing everyone a Great Party today!!! Have Fun!!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a great time right now! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

That was the most epic party I have ever had.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

well, ours just sucked. only 5 people showed up...i am so pissed. Several people just did not show up. 

The party tonight will be bigger...altho, we are being threatened with 5-10" of snow overnight. EGADS.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

davidsdesire said:


> well, ours just sucked. only 5 people showed up...i am so pissed. Several people just did not show up.
> 
> The party tonight will be bigger...altho, we are being threatened with 5-10" of snow overnight. EGADS.


I hear ya davesdesire, I had a significant amount of drama surrounding my Friday night party. I don't have a lot of space, so I had to be choosy about who I invited. My goal was around 10 people. I sent out evites weeks ago, and had about 9 people rsvp yes. The day before...4 people canceled on me! The day before! I already had food for 10 people, and now I only had 6 people coming. So, I had to call people and invite them last minute. I was able to round up 2 people, and 1 of the afore mentioned canceled did show up. 

So, numbers wise it turned out perfect but gave me a lot of stress. Costume wise I was very disappointed. I encouraged everyone to be in costume, and really wanted everyone to come in a costume related to the theme of death. Pretty broad, I thought. Well, myself and 3 others dressed up. Seriously people? 

Finally, my sister and her boyfriend were supposed to show up an hour beforehand to help me set up. So I was expecting another 2 hours worth of work out of them. They were already running late...then got a flat tire! I was 30 minutes until go time, with over an hour left of work to do including put on my makeup. I was about ready to cry. Thankfully, friends (who were not in costume with almost made me cry on top of that) showed up early and helped out while I got ready. At the end of the night those who came had fun and I had a great time too. But I could definitely do without all of the drama and stress before hand.


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

*last nights party*

The party went well, It seemed to go real fast and I was so busy I didnt really get to enjoy it this year. Also I dont know what it was but it seemed like everyone was so mellow and not really into it this year (which was confirmed by a couple family members) But everyone said they had a good time. I hated the fact that this morning I actually questioned if all this work that toolk a month to do was worth it? maybe I am just tired. (only slept 2 hours last night). Thanks for letting me vent.
Here are a few pics of last night.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Cadu - Great party shots, everyone seems to be having fun. Your decor looks great. I love the spider dip dish you have


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

so many people ended up showing up to mine, it was only supposed to be 16 at most, but 30 ppl showed lol. that being said it was a blast but I ended up being behind the bar the whole time since I make good tasting drinks. was able to do the winking murder game, who am I, and even a rock band conteset. that will be the only time I throw that big of a party because Im still completely beat. I will post pics later when I upload them, hope everyone else had a good party aswell.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, our party went great! Ended up with almost 30 in all, a few no-shows, a few late adds and had plenty of libation for all.

I'll post some pics later, but I had been running behind all day in prep. Thankfully, our out of town friends arrived early and totally saved my butt with food prep. 

Food: meatballs w marinara, BBQ chopped chicken (both crockpot items), a nacho bar, tons of snacks and stuff, various desserts.
Games: ton of fun with the Tempt your Fate game, as I put them in balloons. The Winking Murderer game didn't go as smoothly but there were some very good ones.

No drama, just a ton of fun and most folks left around 1am. Few of us hung around then and shut it down about 3am. Spent most of yesterday cleaning!

And the yard, my cemetery and props all were raved about, so I felt pretty good. I told my wife that we set the bar awfully high this year...going to be tough to top! 

Pictures coming!


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

So would have been on here sooner but was very busy with setup and them saturday tear down. Our party was a complete success. About 60 parolee showed (I think) it was very hard to keep track a my house was so full. People were very creeped out by the girl I had set up at the end of my hall drawing on the wall. Some of the girls were so creeped out they made their significant others our another girl go with them to the bathroom. (the girl was set up just past the bathroom door). Had a couple people refuse to come back in the house. But everybody had a fantastic time.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Party went adequately. A lot of people didn't show that I thought would, and others came that I didn't expect. The tempt your fate went well! Pictures soon!


----------

